# RecipeDB - Ale Storm



## ebitta (13/10/09)

Ale Storm  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes OG=1054. FG=1014. Golden coloured easy to drink beer. Certainly brewing that again! Light Malt Extract Added on the Mash process to add body, next time will not add to compare.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.25 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich II     0.5 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    15 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     9 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 33.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Effect (13/10/09)

what was your mash temp?


----------



## ebitta (22/10/09)

Phillip said:


> what was your mash temp?



I start my mashing at 75C, when I add the grain the temp cool down to 68C (slowly gets down to 65C till 50min of the mash) then I heat it up to 75C again and let it till 60min complete. Single infusion full body. Sparge at 75C with 8l for 15 min.


----------

